# Fast growing plants



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Looking for fast growing plants in mesquite area if possible. Starting up another tank and giving walsted a try.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I know Texas is a *big* state, but is there an aquarium club anywhere near? I have found that to be the easiest, cheapest and best way to get plants when there is such a club.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

There are lots of invasive aquatic weeds in your local stream/ponds/lakes. It's free!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I need to do a serious trim on my_ Hygrophila polysperma_ 'Sunset'. It does have some hair algae. Let me know if you want it, I'm on the east side of White Rock Lake.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Michael that would be great I believe I still have the address from the last meeting. Would you be able to sell me some of your Val


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sure, I have plenty. Send me a PM and we will set a date and time.


----------

